# GUESS WHO I AM



## pythonkisses (Aug 19, 2004)

* Hello everyone

OK a bit of fun now GUESS WHO I AM what snake is it who can guess right without looking at snake pics.


PK


*


----------



## BROWNS (Aug 19, 2004)

Cape York carpet.....and what's the prize for getting it right :mrgreen:


----------



## pythonkisses (Aug 19, 2004)

OK NEXT


----------



## africancichlidau (Aug 19, 2004)

It's a blind worm


----------



## peterescue (Aug 19, 2004)

Blackhead or woma


----------



## BROWNS (Aug 19, 2004)

can't get a good look but a bhp at a guess...so the cape york was right eh?


----------



## hugsta (Aug 19, 2004)

BHP


----------



## pythonkisses (Aug 19, 2004)

nope afro


----------



## pythonkisses (Aug 19, 2004)

* ok peter got that one now
next

*


----------



## NCHERPS (Aug 19, 2004)

Hatchling ball python


----------



## BROWNS (Aug 19, 2004)

ball python


----------



## hugsta (Aug 19, 2004)

Bald python....hehehehe :roll:


----------



## pythonkisses (Aug 19, 2004)

NCHERPS GOT THAT ONE

NEXT


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2004)

Pythons Balls  , killed it ay.


----------



## jungleboy (Aug 19, 2004)

boa


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2004)

Red Tailed Boa?
Who knows lol


----------



## hugsta (Aug 19, 2004)

yeh red tailed boa


----------



## pythonkisses (Aug 19, 2004)

OK NEXT

that was the boa from symbio park when we went there got heaps of pics


----------



## hugsta (Aug 19, 2004)

a spur...


----------



## jungleboy (Aug 19, 2004)

well... looks like a water python... the spur of a male water python spurs are generally larger in males than in females, so i'll even say male watery


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2004)

How are we supposed to guess the species from that?


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2004)

even herp related??? maybe its a dinosaurs claw!


----------



## pythonkisses (Aug 19, 2004)

"WOW! i didnt think anyone would get that!" good on you jungleboy big hugs from me woohoo  and well done to hugs i knew it was a spur
but from what snake god i love this lol


ok next


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2004)

I cant see it PK?


----------



## pythonkisses (Aug 19, 2004)

* La La La who am i

*


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2004)

*pic*

A olive burmise python.


----------



## jungleboy (Aug 19, 2004)

its albino.... maybe an olive....


----------



## hugsta (Aug 19, 2004)

right side behind rear leg of a dragon or monitor of some sort.....


----------



## pythonkisses (Aug 19, 2004)

sorry the pics are not clear clear but am scanning from a book to lol

PK


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2004)

I would say a species of dragon


----------



## BROWNS (Aug 19, 2004)

leucistic or albino...

could be an olive..


----------



## pythonkisses (Aug 19, 2004)

it was an Albino olive python from the book pythons of australia 



PK


----------



## earthmother (Aug 19, 2004)

Bearded


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2004)

Another PK?


----------



## pythonkisses (Aug 19, 2004)

next

this one is easy if you look


----------



## hugsta (Aug 19, 2004)

> Another PK?


Chewing gum.......hehehehe


----------



## pythonkisses (Aug 19, 2004)

next

this one is easy if you look


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2004)

White bellied mangrove snake?


----------



## jungleboy (Aug 19, 2004)

The scan looks a bit dodgy... looks like poo, but i dont think its a poo snake... i'll say its a mangrove snake.... with a clean belly... a white bellied mangrove snake....


----------



## hugsta (Aug 19, 2004)

yep same here.....


----------



## pythonkisses (Aug 19, 2004)

ok one more then i will post more tomorrow after i have scaned more lol

winners if the right age and pick one thing of what am selling lol


PK


----------



## pythonkisses (Aug 19, 2004)

ok this one is easy



PK


----------



## jungleboy (Aug 19, 2004)

junglee!!!!


----------



## hugsta (Aug 19, 2004)

mmmmm, hatchy gtp maybe....not sure!!!!!!


----------



## eddy (Aug 20, 2004)

ahh a juvenile Green Tree Python do I win a nightie Kisses !!!!!!! :shock:


----------



## pythonkisses (Aug 20, 2004)

one more


PK 

(hubby home now so i better do the wife thing lol )

and make coffee hehehehehehe


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2004)

aww poo, I missed out... I thought you said no more until tomorrow...Boo


----------



## pythonkisses (Aug 20, 2004)

one more till tomorrow


----------



## BROWNS (Aug 20, 2004)

baby chondro...


----------



## BROWNS (Aug 20, 2004)

diamond python


----------



## jungleboy (Aug 20, 2004)

diamo kisses


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2004)

Diamond python


----------



## hugsta (Aug 20, 2004)

ooh ooh wait for me guys, oh too late.....  :wink:


----------



## pythonkisses (Aug 20, 2004)

Baritji sorry hun i was not going to do anymore but i did lol am in a greattttttttttttttttttttt mood tonight hubby is home woohoo and i have an enclosure now woohoo big kisses you know who you are cant wait well see you all tomorrow night when i will be posting more fun things for all to do might make them a bit harder next time.

Can't wait till sunday party time for the birthday girl woohoo



PK


----------



## eddy (Aug 20, 2004)

I missed out :cry: 1 more ?????????


----------



## pythonkisses (Aug 20, 2004)

Ok one more lol


what is my name


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2004)

hybrid


----------



## pythonkisses (Aug 20, 2004)

this is a very pretty snake but whats its name ?????????????


YES IT IS A REAL SNAKE NOT A CERAMIC PYTHON 

pk

now no more till later


----------



## BROWNS (Aug 20, 2004)

pieballed ball python


----------



## Hickson (Aug 20, 2004)

Yup, piebald Ball (Royal) Python

Hix


----------



## Tommo (Aug 20, 2004)

pied ball python

i get the bronze


----------



## trader (Aug 20, 2004)

pythonkisses said:


> Ok one more lol



Thanx for the entertainment Pythonkisses, you have been very sweet through out this lil game..."Ok one more" reminds me of when the lil ones want just one more lollie...  

U did good. :wink:
Have a wonderful B'day on Sunday and all the best for a great year! How young will you be on Sunday PK? 

Cheers, Jude


----------



## pythonkisses (Aug 20, 2004)

Your welcome trader just a bit of fun i'll be 27 on sunday i got a bit P off today i went to get some make up and the lady said i was old Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
like she was 60 something lol

Anyhow am glad you all liked that last night i have a few more to add but this time no pics just a little about A snake and you guys have to fill the rest in lol



Well here goes................... 



PK


----------



## pythonkisses (Aug 20, 2004)

OK this snake is?

the top of the head is covered with small, irregular scales rather than the nine or so large and constant scales present in many more advanced snakes?

What am I ?



PK


----------



## Hickson (Aug 20, 2004)

Python?


----------



## pythonkisses (Aug 20, 2004)

A snake that needs a dog?

who am i?


PK 








Answer to last: boa Constrictor


----------



## Hickson (Aug 20, 2004)

Blind Snake


----------



## pythonkisses (Aug 20, 2004)

Who am i????????

i live most central queensland my head is slightly distinct from my neck i have a long stream lined body(yeah baby get the guys that way)
my dorsal colouration is usually beige with some scales black- edged.


PK


----------



## Hickson (Aug 20, 2004)

Fierce Snake?

Hix


----------



## pythonkisses (Aug 20, 2004)

whats my common name

austrelaps superba


PK


----------



## Hickson (Aug 20, 2004)

Copperhead


----------



## pythonkisses (Aug 20, 2004)

pythonkisses said:


> Who am i????????
> 
> i live most central queensland my head is slightly distinct from my neck i have a long stream lined body(yeah baby get the guys that way)
> my dorsal colouration is usually beige with some scales black- edged.
> ...



Answer :Speckled brown Snake


----------



## Hickson (Aug 20, 2004)

meh




Whatever that means


Hix


----------



## pythonkisses (Aug 20, 2004)

I come from the Northern Territory but i have been seen from alexandria and brunette downs
my ventral surface is yellow and my outer scales are dark
i grow over 1.5 metres my body scales are in 17 rows,ventrals 205,subcaudals 65 divided?

Whats my name in full



PK


----------



## pythonkisses (Aug 20, 2004)

LOL HIX your winning lol


and your prise is................................


PK


----------



## pythonkisses (Aug 20, 2004)

Whats my common name:

Denisonia maculata?

PK


----------



## pythonkisses (Aug 20, 2004)

7.
Whats my common name:

Cryptophis nigrescens

PK


----------



## pythonkisses (Aug 20, 2004)

8. What colour is the Bandy-bandy snake?



PK


----------



## hey_im_sam (Aug 20, 2004)

small eyed snake


----------



## hey_im_sam (Aug 20, 2004)

8. black and white


----------



## hey_im_sam (Aug 20, 2004)

ooh i didnt see number 6. but i cheated and looked it up so i wont answer


----------



## pythonkisses (Aug 20, 2004)

woow hey im sam have a bit to go to beat hix 


great job well done gold star for you


PK :0


----------



## hey_im_sam (Aug 20, 2004)

then i'll say ornamental snake, to catch up


----------



## pythonkisses (Aug 20, 2004)

lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2004)

Another ?


----------



## pythonkisses (Aug 20, 2004)

ok you asked for it


Am mainly collected from suburbs south of sydney,blue mountains and i have been recorded as far north qld am jet black with irregular bands across my sexy body. I have a broad head am not to big but i am big to bite?



what am i 



PK


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2004)

Stephens banded snake?


----------



## pythonkisses (Aug 20, 2004)

No bar thats not it


PK


----------



## Alexahnder (Aug 20, 2004)

broad headed snake


----------



## pythonkisses (Aug 20, 2004)

Thats right alex well done gold star for you




PK


----------



## pythonkisses (Aug 20, 2004)

Hmmmmmm looks like i have to try and make them harder hehehehe


10.

you can find me from barrington tops in nsw coastally to the atherton tableland in qld but most of the time you will find me laying around the clarence river district i have a broad head fairy distinct from my neck my body cylindrical my dorsal colour is either OLIVE GREEN grey or brown with indistinct dark bands my max length is 75cm but i dont like max lenght i have grow to over 90cm and for dinner i love frogs and i have a temper.



What am i


have fun with this one am tryin to make them harder

PK


----------



## Alexahnder (Aug 20, 2004)

stephens banded snake


----------



## pythonkisses (Aug 20, 2004)

NOPE WRONG ANSWER


----------



## pythonkisses (Aug 20, 2004)

You guys want a hint?

PK


----------



## hugsta (Aug 20, 2004)

yep, was thinking keelback but not sure


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2004)

Nah Keelbacks occur in the NT and are generally placid.

Hint please


----------



## hugsta (Aug 20, 2004)

Wasn't sure where barrington tops was. keelbacks also occur in NSW top end.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2004)

yes, and QLD


----------



## pythonkisses (Aug 20, 2004)

ok hint is

this snake may be regarded as one of our more deadly species the fangs are large and its venom is powerfully neurotoxic and has been responsible for one adult fatality.


----------



## hugsta (Aug 20, 2004)

death adder??


----------



## hugsta (Aug 20, 2004)

eastern small eyed snake??


----------



## pythonkisses (Aug 20, 2004)

NO NO NO

PK


----------



## pythonkisses (Aug 20, 2004)

ITS THE 

ROUGH-SCALED SNAKE
tropidechis carinatus

PK


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2004)

You wouldnt be talking about the rough scaled snake?
but i didnt know they were olive..


----------



## pythonkisses (Aug 20, 2004)

that one got you both hmmmmmmm make them harder now you have to think just read the words a few time am starting to put hints in the Q



Have fun


PK


----------



## pythonkisses (Aug 20, 2004)

the book i have says
"the dorsal colour is either olive green grey or brown"


PK


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2004)

Bugger I missed that question by one minute, you should have waited longer lol.
I wouldnt call them one of our most dangerous species though


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2004)

But keep this up heh, its really fun and good of ya to spend ya tiem doing it I rekon


----------



## pythonkisses (Aug 20, 2004)

thank you baritji ok this next one is well you work it out



i have a large head distinct from neck a yellow band extends from the snout around each side of the head the lower labials are striped the dorsal coloration is dark brown to black ventral surface is either pink or red.



PK


----------



## Alexahnder (Aug 20, 2004)

Yellow faced whip snake?? The yellow band could suggest this.
Red bellied black snake?? Ventral Surface colour could suggest this and the dorsal colouration.
Small eyed snake?? Ventral surface colour could suggest this and the dorsal colouration.

Not very sure about the yellow band though.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2004)

Marsh Snake... Hemiaspis signata


----------



## pythonkisses (Aug 20, 2004)

It was the 


Golden-crowned snake Cacophis squamulosus


PK


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2004)

They dont have the bands on the snout though, it is along each side of the neck. I think I misunderstood your 'snout' thing


----------



## pythonkisses (Aug 20, 2004)

ok i think this one will get you all

you can find me south-western to central nsw to central northern qld
i have a broad, flat head distinct from neck, am thick-set body.Dorsal coloration light brown with dark irregular crossbands along the entire lenght of my sexy body.
my head is dark brown the labials are distinctly striped my ventral surface is cream?


WHO AM I




PK


----------



## Alexahnder (Aug 20, 2004)

death adder


----------



## pythonkisses (Aug 20, 2004)

Nope


----------



## pythonkisses (Aug 20, 2004)

I AM A

De Vis' Banded Snake ~ Denisonia devisii


PK


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2004)

De vi's banded snake


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2004)

GRR you didnt wait long enough lol, I would have posted the answer 20 seconds after u did lol. EVIL PK


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2004)

but oh please another


----------



## pythonkisses (Aug 21, 2004)

ok 
find me from qld cape york and the normanton areas to maryborough in the south-west.
My dorsal coloration is tan or dark brown to blackish,my upper lip is yellow.
The ventral surface is creamish yellow.

WHO AM I


PK


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2004)

HInt Please?


----------



## pythonkisses (Aug 21, 2004)

hmmmmmmmmm

carpe????????????? ???????????????


part of the name common name


----------



## pythonkisses (Aug 21, 2004)

Carpentaria Snake ~ Denisonia carpentariae



PK


----------



## pythonkisses (Aug 21, 2004)

Ok WHO AM I

am around 5 foot plus am very friendly and nice to ppl i eat everything you feed me i love water and i love to sleep am a pale cream in colour with brown spots.


Who Am I




PK


----------



## Chantelle (Aug 21, 2004)

perentie


----------



## pythonkisses (Aug 21, 2004)

Nope i made this one hard and i don't think i will give any hints till later.


PK


----------



## Bryony (Aug 23, 2004)

Hmmmmmmmmm
i know


----------



## instar (Aug 23, 2004)

Sherm with duck poo on his shirt? :lol:


----------



## pythonkisses (Aug 23, 2004)

lol nope

Heheheheheheheh bryony hows the sparkles 

PK


----------



## Bryony (Aug 23, 2004)

i'm sparkling right now!!!!!
fun, fun, fun!


----------

